# Forgeworld Bloodthirster half way through



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Ok guys, here's a photo of my Forgeworld Bloodthirster in progress









I've obviously got the wings still to do. However I'm not sure what colour I should do the membranes. I'm toying with the idea of doing them a flesh colour just so he's not quite all red. Any suggestions or other ideas are welcomed.

I've started his hand and axe. I'm going with a bone theme for the axe seeing as it's a skull. As for his other hand I've ordered an axe off Heresy-miniatures to use instead of the whip he comes with. When I got it, although it is a BIG axe, it's not quite big enough. But I may use it as a throwing axe and just tweak his rules (he's huge so I was thinking at least a 12" range and maybe strength would be the strength of the user plus 1 or 2).

I'm pretty happy with how he's turning out. The reds are done over about 7 layers including the washes. Any questions feel free to ask.

PS Really sorry the image is a tad small.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

From what I can see you've done a great job and you've definitely done the model justice. Thought I can't really tell for sure until you get some larger pictures.


----------

